# Valence batteries on eBay



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

Brammo is auctioning off surplus Valence batteries on eBay. Buy now price seems just about half of retail.
Integrated Battery Management System (BMS Controller not Included)
Chemisty: LiFeMnPO4
Voltage: 12.8 VDC
Capacity (c/5, 23C): 40 Amp-Hr
Dimensions (Incl Terminals): 197x130x182 mm
Terminals (Tapped Hole): ¼-20
Specific Energy: 79 Wh/kg
Max Continuous Current: 80A
Max 30 Sec Pulse: 120A
Cut-off Voltage: 10 VDC
Charge Voltage: 14.6 VDC
Float Voltage: 13.8 VDC
Max Charge Current: 20A
Internal Resistance (max): 15 mOhm
MSRP is near $600.00 PER UNIT.


----------

